

Why the iPad 3 Won't Replace Your Laptop - adeelarshad82
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2401055,00.asp

======
JumpCrisscross
The basic argument is this is how it's done, ergo, it's how it will be. That's
is weak.

I agree with the conclusion - laptops have a niche. They are precision tools.
But laptops carry no value over a fully capable tablet for most people.

As that mass of people vanishes from the market the re-pricing of the laptop
as a professional tool will further wall off its niche. Completely? No. But to
a large degree, from a mass consumer perspective.

------
dutchbrit
Article MIGHT be correct.. But I don't really see how they can make this
statement, not knowing what the iPad 3 will offer. It might be completely
revolutional for all we know. Looking forward to the day when we can run OSX
instead of iOS on iPads.

~~~
rsanchez1
Most recent developments indicate it's going the other way around, with OSX
becoming morel like iOS.

------
nextparadigms
I'd prefer something with an integrated keyboard, like an Asus Transformer.

